# My 1st Build :)



## MitchMan31 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've set-up this thread to post you the details of my first computer build. At the moment it's just at the stage of sourcing the component etc. 

I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help me find the right parts for my first build. The computer will be used for doing coursework, using the internet heavily and moderate gaming (Battlefield 2142, Rome Total War, Counterstrike, Wolfenstein and COD). 

So far I have purchased the following components: 

GIGABYTE GH-PCU23-VE 92mm Ball CPU Cooler
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 800mhz (PC 6400) 

I have around £350 or $610 to spend on the rest of the components for my computer. Also I have listed the other components below I plan to buy, but if you think you know of the best components that are in reach of my budget please suggest so, Thanks .

Case: ------------- 

PSU:  -------------

Floppy drive: Generic 1.44MB, Internal, Floppy Disk Drive, Black - £5-$10

Optical drive: Asus DRW-1814BLT Black DVD-RW SATA 18X14 lightscribe - £20-$40

Storage hard drive (for music, movies etc.): Western Digital 250 GB - £40-$80

Motherboard: Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 Skt940 nForce 570SLI Dual PCI-E x16 Dual Giga LAN +8ch.audio Firewire ATX Motherboard - £65-$130

CPU: AM2 Athlon 64 3800 Dual core - £40 - $80

Video card: XFX GeForce 8600 GT 256MB DDR3 PCI-E DVI Fatal1ty Edition 540Mhz -£98-$190




I would be very appreciative of the help...... Thanks guys 

Mitch


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice one! Another geezer from the UK - excellent! 

You'll have to feed us pictures to complement this thread once you're done ordering. 

I suggest you look into a E4300, a decent HSF and a decent supporting motherboard. The E4300 will piss all over the 3800+ you've spec'd there. I'll get back to you once I'm home.


----------



## choppy (Aug 10, 2007)

1.will you be using vista / do you need an OS? 

2. imo those xfx 'fatal1ty' cards are a rip off and way overpriced, you could look into 2600xt's..gddr3 version = £70,  gddr4 = £85 at SCAN (its good your in the uk! --btw where are you buying all this from as scan has some very low prices)

3. case - coolermaster elite 330 , £25 case and on that budget should suit you fine
http://microdirect.co.uk/(17353)Coolermaster-Elite-330-Blacksilver-midi-tower.aspx

4. psu - thermaltake tr2 470w @ £31 (not sure if tt make good psu's)
http://microdirect.co.uk/(11881)ThermalTake-TR2-470W-Black-Silent-ATX-12V.aspx

    FSP 400w @ £32
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=468726

erm on that budget you may be able to squeeze in a E4400 and a p965 board, il look around and price you up a c2d build if you like unless you wanna stay amd


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 10, 2007)

Right as I'm home now I can explain in more depth what I was bollocking on about...

After some thought, maybe going the AM2 socket path isn't going to be such a bad idea. With Barcelona - which is the new *native quad-core* Phenom (horrible name) from AMD being drop in compatible (with only a BIOS update to make it work) you could well be investing in some decent future proofing there. I have a 939 3800+ and it's great, same about the cache sizes mind. 

Which brings me to why I originally thought buying a E4300 would be a better option. With this (and a decent HSF) you'd be able to OC the living crap outta of it and it would piss all over the 3800+ with anything that you throw at it.

In the lastest September PC Format (Issue 204) they do a rather good multi-cored CPU Special where they test out all the current crop of CPUs. Might be worth picking up before you start ordering.

Let's say you did decided to go for the E4300. I've recently spec'd the Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD for a client's rig as they wanted an affordable, transportable gaming rig which they could later upgrade with minimum of fuss. It's a neat little board which also comes with an on-board X1250 GFX chipset (which is around the same as a X700) which would obviously be of no use to you, unless you wanted to use the on-board HDMI port. Either way it's worthy of a look

As for the mobo, it's actually mATX, so I spec'd them this chassis - it's currently my favourite tower! I doubt you'd want a limiting, small form factor chassis & motherboard, but I thought I'd recommend that considering you have a decent CPU cooler and the RAM already.

The products I have mentioned come to a total of.... £201.69 in VAT exc delivery. Not bad I guess. As for the other £149... you'd probably be able to pick up a decent HDD and PSU included. The PSU I spec'd for my client was Corsair's excellent 520W. Unfortunately that's too expensive for your remaining budget but they do however have a 450W which is probably just as efficient as the 520W but with just a lower rating.

With that out of the way you still have £100 (in a sense) to find a decently sized hard drive. I'd recommend anything by Samsung - albeit they not be the fastest on the market but they're damn quiet, extremely reliable and have a good warranty - not that I've ever needed to replace the drives. 

I hope my suggestions help - if you'd like me to do a more AMD based spec - I'd be more than happy too.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 11, 2007)

Dont forget to buy a Razer DeathAdder and Razer eXactMat X Speed 

hehe


----------



## MitchMan31 (Aug 11, 2007)

choppy said:


> 1.will you be using vista / do you need an OS?
> 
> 2. imo those xfx 'fatal1ty' cards are a rip off and way overpriced, you could look into 2600xt's..gddr3 version = £70,  gddr4 = £85 at SCAN (its good your in the uk! --btw where are you buying all this from as scan has some very low prices)
> 
> ...



Hi, Thanks for your reply, So far I've bought from traders on ebay and amazon because they've been able to offer me the best deals. I am aware of the overpriced fatal1ty components, they're all overprice especially the sound devices. Thanks for letting me know where I can find some of the cheap products.................Mitch


----------



## MitchMan31 (Aug 11, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Right as I'm home now I can explain in more depth what I was bollocking on about...
> 
> After some thought, maybe going the AM2 socket path isn't going to be such a bad idea. With Barcelona - which is the new *native quad-core* Phenom (horrible name) from AMD being drop in compatible (with only a BIOS update to make it work) you could well be investing in some decent future proofing there. I have a 939 3800+ and it's great, same about the cache sizes mind.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this post Innocent Criminal  I'm looking into getting an intel now, just from what you've said, definitely sways my decision. There is a problem though and that is I need a case at least around 200mm and it must have an acrylic side, this is because my CPU cooler is so big, its around 4 times the size of a standard CPU cooler. I need the acrylic side so that I can cut a whole in the side so that the fan can slide through and suck in more air. Or the other option is buy a case thats like 230mm in width and don't cut a whole. Thanks for all the other information and its been a pleasure talking to you, speak to you soon mate  

Mitch


----------



## Darknova (Aug 11, 2007)

Really you want atleast 2Gb or RAM, especially for Battlefield 2142 and CS as they both benefit hugely from the extra RAM.

Also, if you definately want to go AM2, I would go with a Brisbane core, and I have never seen a 3800 brisbane in the UK. Try and go for a 2.1Ghz or 2.3Ghz chip (Brisbane).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2007)

He can alway add another stick of RAM when funds are slightly higher - you're right though, I wouldn't run Vista 32bit on anything less than 2GB and if I was planning using Vista64 then I wouldn't use anything less than 4GB - but as he said, he doesn't have the budget for the big money things.

I guess, if you go the AMD route you'd hopefully save enough money to get that extra stick of RAM. I'd continue look on eBay for another stick - try and get the exact same make, type and speed. You probably already know that.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 11, 2007)

My friend has Vista ( 64-bit ) and he says its terrible for playing games! he only has 2 gigs of ram and says that is more or less his problem...you must have 4gig for a good experience.
Vista is not a good choice atm tho...maybe go duel mode " Windows XP and Vista " Use XP for gaming and Vista for other stuff...and once DX10 stuff is around then Vista will be the way to go!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 11, 2007)

MitchMan31 said:


> Thanks for this post Innocent Criminal  I'm looking into getting an intel now, just from what you've said, definitely sways my decision. There is a problem though and that is I need a case at least around 200mm and it must have an acrylic side, this is because my CPU cooler is so big, its around 4 times the size of a standard CPU cooler. I need the acrylic side so that I can cut a whole in the side so that the fan can slide through and suck in more air. Or the other option is buy a case thats like 230mm in width and don't cut a whole. Thanks for all the other information and its been a pleasure talking to you, speak to you soon mate
> 
> Mitch



Not a problem, I'm glad it helped. As for the chassis problem. You could always cut a window yourself. You're 92mm Fan can't be that big - I have one in my Shuttle and it's nothing compared to a 120mm. Still, you'll know better thank I would. 

I wouldn't be suprised to see the E4300 drop in a few months. Might be worth holding out saving as much as you can.  

Oh and don't forget to take pictures once once you're ready to build. ;p


----------



## MitchMan31 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi again guys, especially to InnocentCriminal lol

Just to let you know the CPU cooler is around 175mm in height and depending on what case I get it could poke out, by the way do you know how far standard mobo trays are mounted out because this will affect the fans positioning. thanks if you do......

I'm also really pissed now because its typical, I buy something and then the new latest thing is released, what I mean by this is the same crucial ballistix RAM I bought on ebay has just been updated by the seller. So he has just got the 1000mz ram in for the same price as I paid for the 800mhz ram. If I buy this faster ram and install both sets will this affect performance ??? have compatibility issues ??? or just even worse cause system instability ??? I would be appreciative of the help again, Thanks  

PS: Don't think i'll be using vista until acouple of months or so because its not at its peak atm, too many problems. Two of my friends have had vista piss up their pc so far in the past month so its not looking good. Anywayz I'm out 

Thanks ppl


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

when you say 1000MHz, d'you mean 1066? 

I'd get it if it doesn't affect your budget as it'll run at 800MHz when placed with your other (800) stick. Plus, this will enable dual channel which is something you really want to have working these days. As their the same make of RAM, it wouldn't cause any instability or compatibility issues. If you try to OC them though, you may find it might then - as the one 1066 stick will be able to be take the strain better than the 800MHz - that could be a road to when you come to it.

As for Vista - I agree with you on staying clear until the first service pack is out. What's the specification of your current rig, are you able to recycle parts from it?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2007)

look for an 8600GTS the GT is not up to par with it in games 

http://www.ebuyer.com:80/UK/product/127242

its worth the extra £10

CPU 
here is a brisbane X2 4000+ 

http://www.ebuyer.com:80/UK/product/125199/rb/0
same price as your X2 3800 but a better oc'r and energy eff.

HDD seagate 250GB 16mb cache 
http://www.ebuyer.com:80/UK/product/113433

i prefer seagates to WD since the run cooler/quieter and this on caost £42 inc vat


----------



## mitsirfishi (Aug 12, 2007)

why 8600gts they arnt that good in current games and only 128bit might aswell get a x1950pro for the money or wait a while till the x2900pro come sout


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> why 8600gts they arnt that good in current games and only 128bit might aswell get a x1950pro for the money or wait a while till the x2900pro come sout



there is no point in getting an X1950 the 8600GT keeps even with it in EVERY test and has DX10 compatability yeah i know there is no way to know how it will do in actual DX10 gameplay but why spend ANY money on something that wont do it at all if you can get what can run it maybe at lower settings but still run it?

STOP BEING A FANBOY you have said this in every thread i mention the 8600GTS the card is not worse than a X1950PRO it pulls almost identicle numbers i have posted several synthetic and real numbers for both cards and the 8600GTS leads in synthetics by ~10% and pulls DEAD even in DX9 gameplay stop trolling...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

I must admit cdawall has a point mitsirfishi - as Mitch has a SLi capable motherboard, I can't help but look at it as a waste not to utilise that aspect of it. Which he says he will be doing at a later date. That would definately out perform a X1950XT and it would if they would in Crossfire too as they wouldn't be able to run DX10 games - DX9 is another matter. 

Mitch - look into getting the GTS - the GT isn't worth it dude. Oh, and 512MB is a minimum in my opinion - try to avoid the 256MB version. Unless it has faster GDDR than the 512MB version(s).


----------



## MitchMan31 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok guys, I've taken in what you've said and have found it useful. I may wait and get the RAM later. The other parts are more important atm. Another thing, I've read in quite a few threads and reviews that SLI is a load of old bolloux, so can someone explain why I should lash out a lil bit extra to gain this configuration ???  The other this is what about if I go with a cheaper graphics card for now and update it later ? Because buying a GTS will cost me like an extra £50, when I can be buying a 8600GT for £50 and utilize that money towards a monster mobo or even a better Intel E4300 CPU...... Thanks for the help guys


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

If you get the motherboard I suggested you'd could use the on-board GFX until y'ready to buy.  Just a thought. 



			
				MitchMan31 said:
			
		

> I've read in quite a few threads and reviews that SLI is a load of old bolloux, so can someone explain why I should lash out a lil bit extra to gain this configuration ???



As for SLi being a load of old bollocks - I dunno man. It just hasn't come into it own yet, even though it's been around for a while now. With the arrival wide-screen gaming, I can't help but think that multi-GPU technology will be a decent investment. 



			
				MitchMan31 said:
			
		

> ... if I go with a cheaper graphics card for now and update it later?



I doubt there would be any point buying a cheaper GFX as then you wouldn't be able to play the games you want to play at a respectable frame rate. Unless you can find a decent performing card. I did however just find this on eBay. Alright so it's 256MB still, good price right?! 

I'm too tired to look into an AMD route - that might save you some cash instead of the Intel one I suggested.

I'll ask again as you must have missed it the first time... What's the specification of your current rig, are you able to recycle parts from it?


----------



## MitchMan31 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, 

I don't wanna say this but I will lol, I have a packard bell IMEDIA 5094 which I bought 7 years ago for £1200. As you know if I had of waited just 7 years for my pc I could have had an absolute sick gaming pc.  I'm gutted lol The only parts I could probably recycle are the maxtor 80GB hardrive and the DVD-RW drive I installed recently. Also I've found a Western Digital 36GB  Raptor Drive for £56, should I buy this first and buy a 160GB drive later on or what ??? Thanks for the help again


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that 36GB Raptor wasn't worth the money - I'm trying to find the review now. It might have even been someone on another forum. I'd just get a decent sized cache 160GB now - make sure it's SATA 3Gbps compatible. It doesn't offer much improvement over SATA 1.5Gbps but it's good t'know you have it and it is backwards compatible, so if the mobo you do decide to get doesn't support 3Gbps SATA then you know your drive can run at 1.5. -- Might explain things better than I can --

As for the Packard Bell - my first PC was a P166MMX Packard Bell - lasted me 7 almost 8 years before I built my next computer (which was my first Shuttle).

When it comes to recycling, if you don't plan on using your PB then recycle the HDD and DVD burner for sure! If you do plan to use it as a 2nd PC just take the DVD burner and cross that off your list. That should help with costs.

I'll try and get around to spec'ing out a decent AMD based rig today if I can.


----------



## MitchMan31 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Innocent,

Don't worry about spec'ing up an AMD rig, I'm going to listen to you and go for Intel Core 2 Duo. It will take me an extra week or so to save but I rekon it will be worth it as you say..... I'm also going to spend about £90 or so on a mobo or so. By the way do you know much about this mobo : 


Abit AW9D Intel 975X Skt 775 - http://www.candccentral.co.uk/acatalog/Abit.html#aAB_2d9_2dQuadGT

I was just wondering because that is really cheap on that site compared to others. Most other sites are selling this board for £150...... Thanks Innocent


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

According to Hexus.net - it's extreme!

Only thing I'd suggest is be careful with unfamiliar sites - I recently bought a external enclosure for my DVD burner and they sent me a freaking mobile HDD one instead - fuggin' retards! They didn't even answer my call or e-mail. I'll shout at them all tomorrow as it's Monday.

They're based in Bromsgrove which isn't that far from where from where I live - so if they do screw you over - I'll pay them a visit.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 12, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> According to Hexus.net - it's extreme!
> 
> Only thing I'd suggest is be careful with unfamiliar sites - I recently bought a external enclosure for my DVD burner and they sent me a freaking mobile HDD one instead - fuggin' retards! They didn't even answer my call or e-mail. I'll shout at them all tomorrow as it's Monday.
> 
> They're based in Bromsgrove which isn't that far from where from where I live - so if they do screw you over - I'll pay them a visit.



lol i live in bromsgrove whats the company called ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

mullered07 said:
			
		

> lol i live in bromsgrove whats the company called ?



Computers & Components
(Central) Ltd
Unit 12,
Sanders Road,
Bromsgrove,
Worcs,
B61 7DG

Maybe you could check 'em out see if they seem legit - if so you might even be able to get decent deals from them in future.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 12, 2007)

its a one man band afaik, ive been in a few times just to pick up sata cables and other bits, the guys ok most probably just a one off mistake


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

Arrh fair enough.


----------



## MitchMan31 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ahhhh Thanks for the help mate, he's probably scared to answer the phone lol Anyway I'll think about getting that Mobo..... Speak to you later guys


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 12, 2007)

cdawall said:


> there is no point in getting an X1950 the 8600GT keeps even with it in EVERY test and has DX10 compatability yeah i know there is no way to know how it will do in actual DX10 gameplay but why spend ANY money on something that wont do it at all if you can get what can run it maybe at lower settings but still run it?
> 
> STOP BEING A FANBOY you have said this in every thread i mention the 8600GTS the card is not worse than a X1950PRO it pulls almost identicle numbers i have posted several synthetic and real numbers for both cards and the 8600GTS leads in synthetics by ~10% and pulls DEAD even in DX9 gameplay stop trolling...



You're the fanboy...

The X1950PRO stamps all over the 8600GTS, Synthetic benchmarks have become useless these days with the driver optimisations... :shadedshu


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 12, 2007)

instead of getting the Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe go for a Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe nForce 590SLI full Dual PCI-E x16 i had this board about 6 mouths ago its a good board the nForce 570SLI chipset hasn't go full 16x PCI-e speeds my mate has one if your goin to go intel the board i think you should look in to is ASUS P5N32-E-SLI PLUS nVidia 650i SLI some think like that


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 12, 2007)

Mitchman, I would save a tiny bit more just to get a 8800GTS 320MB. Would do you WAY better.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 12, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> You're the fanboy...
> 
> The X1950PRO stamps all over the 8600GTS, Synthetic benchmarks have become useless these days with the driver optimisations... :shadedshu



TK the X1950pro doesnt stomp all over the 8600gts or at least not all over mine unless mines special  i should no my last card was a x1950pro. ok i have to oc the snot out of my 8600gts to rival the x1950pro but it keeps up with it in all my games . however i agree with your comment below about saving the xtra for a 8800gts, really what i should have done but hey im not too bothered ill get one next payday.



tkpenalty said:


> Mitchman, I would save a tiny bit more just to get a 8800GTS 320MB. Would do you WAY better.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 12, 2007)

the X1950pro is crap only just bets the geforce 7900GT the 8600GT kicks it ass


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 12, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> the X1950pro is crap only just bets the geforce 7900GT the 8600GT kicks it ass



x1950pro is crap? i think you should do some homework mate the x1950pro is an excellent card and a 8600gt does not beat anythings ass  especially not a x1950pro


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 12, 2007)

comes pretty close http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2107&page=4


----------



## MitchMan31 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm definitely confused about the graphics card I should get now.

I've found a X1950 Pro card for £71 here: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-063-OK

Please can people straighten things out for me. I want a graphics card which can handle the games I have mentioned at a reasonable price and preferably run a game like BF2142 at Mild graphic setting......  So let me know which is the best Radeon or Nvidia. I Ideally want to spend around £150, so only compare Radeon and Nvidia Cards if they are of an equal price. Thanks


----------



## Darknova (Aug 12, 2007)

£150?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=619508

'nuff said.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

No offence Dark, but I suggest that Mitch should go with the £70 Pro. Don't forget he'll be replacing it at a latter date (hopefully when DX10.1 & OpenGL 3 cards hit the market) and the Pro will easily OC with decent air flow in the chassis. 

For that price Mitch you can't go wrong, but it'd be a better idea to get the 512MB card.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No offence Dark, but I suggest that Mitch should go with the £70 Pro. Don't forget he'll be replacing it at a latter date (hopefully when DX10.1 & OpenGL 3 cards hit the market) and the Pro will easily OC with decent air flow in the chassis.
> 
> For that price Mitch you can't go wrong, but it'd be a better idea to get the 512MB card.



very little improvment with the 512mb as the ram tends to not oc as well as the 256mb will (same thing happened back in the good ole'days with the 64mb ti4200s beating out the 128mb versions)

as for the mobo look into the evga 650i boards they oc very well and are user friendly to boot. go for the cheaper PRO it will have no issue in any of todays games it works plenty well and when you have the money upgrade to a newer higher end DX 10 or whatever M$ decides is the new load o shite they want to put out




tkpenalty said:


> You're the fanboy...
> 
> The X1950PRO stamps all over the 8600GTS, Synthetic benchmarks have become useless these days with the driver optimisations... :shadedshu



if you cal 2-7FPS stamping then yes your right man the 8600GTS gets killed from that POV too bad your eyes wont be able to see the difference  now thats fanboism

also read the WHOLE DAMN POST after i said it win in synths i also mentioned REAL WORLD BENCHIES


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> very little improvment with the 512mb as the ram tends to not oc as well as the 256mb will (same thing happened back in the good ole'days with the 64mb ti4200s beating out the 128mb versions)



Fair enough on the OC malarkey, but it is still very capable of being pushed faster _(if needed)_ and the extra 256MB will help with displaying higher quality textures. Something the 256MB would suffer at. 

Reason why the 512MB AGP version is able to rub shoulders with it's PCIe brethren. The even though it has a lower overall OC it still manages to keep up, with only a few frames difference. 



			
				Sapphire has theme of three like minded GFX cards - Ian Williams said:
			
		

> Joking aside, the biggest surprise to us was just how well the AGP fared, we were expecting some decent results, but the fact that the AGP card stands shoulder to shoulder with its PCIe counterparts kind of makes you wander what the point of the PCI Express technology is. While AGP is still pretty decent by today's gaming standards it lacks the headroom needed by other GPU intensive applications such as media encoding. The extra 256MB of memory also helps to bolster the AGP cards results and keep it going toe to toe with the other cards.



Full article here.

Say Mitch wanted to play something like Dark Messiah which uses great looking high quality textures. An OC'd 256MB would work wonders but it wouldn't be able to cope as well as the 512MB with OC'd RAM speeds (albeit ~ a slower OC). The extra speed on the 256MB isn't going to help as much as the extra RAM would, and for £10 more I think that's the better option.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Fair enough on the OC malarkey, but it is still very capable of being pushed faster _(if needed)_ and the extra 256MB will help with displaying higher quality textures. Something the 256MB would suffer at.
> 
> Reason why the 512MB AGP version is able to rub shoulders with it's PCIe brethren. The even though it has a lower overall OC it still manages to keep up, with only a few frames difference.
> 
> ...



and this also all depends on what res gaming is done @ yeah you will get A LOT better FPS @1600X1200, but none @640X480 (no one games there i kno) i assume like most you are either going to play 1440X900 (widescreen LCD) or 1280X1024 neither of which cause a tremendous difference between 512mb and 256mb _untill_ massive amounts of textures and such are added


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 13, 2007)

My point is... wouldn't it be better to have it if he _is _going to be playing at a higher resolution with the massive amounts of high quality textures. Plus we're only looking at £10 ($20) difference in price.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My point is... wouldn't it be better to have it if he is going to be playing at a higher resolution with the massive amounts of high quality textures. Plus we're only looking at £10 ($20) difference in price.



yeah i kow and i agree go for the 512mb card


----------

